# iPad and Book Gem



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I purchased a Book Gem for my K2 and seldom used it.  I dug it out tonight and it works GREAT with the IPad.  Perfect for reading books, newspapers, watching movies, or just for picture slideshows.  You can even charge in landscape mode.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Good to know; I use my BookGem at work all the time when I'm on my lunchbreak and I was wondering today if it will work with my iPad (have to wait till end of April, I ordered a 3G)
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the book gem on Amazon:
Book Gem









I use my Levenger book stand with the iPad, and it works great, too! http://bit.ly/bhPNab

Hubby bought it for me for Christmas!

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh. That Levenger book stand is fancy. I like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it for both the Kindle and the iPad. I love wood and frankly the idea of a wooden stand and a high tech device amuses me.

Here's a pic of it with the iPad on it and my husband using it. (Amazing!)










Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

*drool*
I love that it folds flat, too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love it for both the Kindle and the iPad. I love wood and frankly the idea of a wooden stand and a high tech device amuses me.
> 
> Here's a pic of it with the iPad on it and my husband using it. (Amazing!)
> 
> ...


what keyboard is that??


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Betsy said she bought the apple bluetooth keypad.
That picture alone is going to make me buy it.  Except I want to do all of that on my lap in my recliner.

Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> what keyboard is that??


Isn't it sweet? Corky's right, it's the Apple bluetooth. Very light. Also fits in my Vera Bradley bowler with Kindle and iPd.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I think Betsy said she bought the apple bluetooth keypad.
> That picture alone is going to make me buy it. Except I want to do all of that on my lap in my recliner.
> 
> Paula ny


Are you buying the ipad or the bookstand?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Are you buying the ipad or the bookstand?


I want it all, the ipad, the keyboard, and the bookstand. And a few other things like a fance cover and a camera dongle. and who knows what else will come along. Then it will all get old and I'll want the most updated version. Plus I bought a bose and only my ipod will dock to it so that was rather silly to spend a couple hundred dollars on and the ipad won't even dock to it. I did use $100 off through audible though.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I want it all, the ipad, the keyboard, and the bookstand. And a few other things like a fance cover and a camera dongle. and who knows what else will come along. Then it will all get old and I'll want the most updated version. Plus I bought a bose and only my ipod will dock to it so that was rather silly to spend a couple hundred dollars on and the ipad won't even dock to it. I did use $100 off through audible though.


Yikes! So true!!! I just got a Bose as well (we must be kindred shopping souls) but I got the Wave system, and Bose had the peripheral iPod dock included for free last month; right now I'm loving listening to Pandora stream through my computer and listening to it through my Bose; it's fantastic.

And about wanting the latest, I love Betsy's wooden iPad holder, and the keyboard is beautiful; I'm holding out till my iPad arrives to buy a lot of peripherals. One thing I love about my BookGem is that it fits in one of the little slide pockets of the Bowler.

It's great to have so many choices!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> One thing I love about my BookGem is that it fits in one of the little slide pockets of the Bowler.


Yes, the wooden one isn't the most portable of the book stands; I use it at home.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I really like the Book Gem. Glad to hear that my iPad will fit!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I really like that Levenger stand, especially in dark cherry. Very Classy looking. Now nn my to buy list!

Best Wishes!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> I really like that Levenger stand, especially in dark cherry. Very Classy looking. Now nn my to buy list!
> 
> Best Wishes!


It really is classy, and as Betsy said, I also like to see the wood frame juxtaposed with the high tech iPad; 
there's a real poetry there.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love it for both the Kindle and the iPad. I love wood and frankly the idea of a wooden stand and a high tech device amuses me.
> 
> Here's a pic of it with the iPad on it and my husband using it. (Amazing!)
> 
> ...


I want to get the keyboard but the will have to wait a little while


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

very nice! thanks for posting this.


----------



## KindleGarten (Jan 17, 2010)

I've now got a Nook and the BookGem is great with that. A friend brought over an iPad and it seems good as well. The wide bezel of the iPad mean the grabby rubber tips fit over that just fine without obscuring the screen.

I have more of an old plastic 'prop-up' stand like the wooden one. It works well if you just use it in a fixed place like a desk or something. The reader just sits loosely in it, so you can remove it quickly. On the other hand, I really like the fact that the BookGem really grabs firmly onto to the reader and you can just grab the whole thing and move around with it falling out of the stand or anything. I seem to be always carrying it from the nightstand to the kitchen table to the couch and the BookGem sticks like glue. I seem to be waiting a lot in doctor's offices these days and take one of my readers along - I just fold in the back legs and leave the BookGem clipped on, close the leather cover, and drop the whole thing in my bag.

The main BookGem site has new photos on it that pretty much cover it all - I'm just pasting in that photo -


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If I have a Bluetooth keyboard for my iMac, will it work with an iPad or is it a different one?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> If I have a Bluetooth keyboard for my iMac, will it work with an iPad or is it a different one?


If it is the newer keyboard (2 batteries), it should work fine. I just purchased one. Both the Apple Genius and Betsy say the keyboard works as long as Bluetooth in enabled on the switch in the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Woooo hooooo!  I have the newer one already.  Thanks!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I love all of those stands! I am using my cover/stand at the moment but I want a nice stand too. I also have that apple bluetooth keyboard and it's just perfect with the ipad. 
Betsy, I love that picture, it really makes me smile.

Melissa


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

fairoasis, thanks so much for posting about the Book Gem!    This is the first I've heard of it and it looks perfect for my K2 and iPad (coming tomorrow).


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well since I had a bunch of swagbuck Amazon Certificates on standby I used them and got the Book Gem and the Pyramid - I think I will get lots of use out of both - the pillow for in my chair and bed and the Book Gem for carrying in my bag and also for using when I am cooking and want my iPad with my MacGourmet and various cookbooks on it in the kitchen -- 

I'm a happy camper now -- all I need is my iPad LOL


----------

